# Silverlands Orphanage, December 2014



## Dugie (Mar 31, 2015)

*Abandoned Orphanage*
_Visited with:_ Venustas, Rusty, Martin, PG_UE & Carl
_Visit Date:_ December 2014

*Please Note:* Entry is always through an open access point and not by forcing our way in….. We are explorers, not vandals.

*My Visit*
This was our second location of the day and we was all hoping we would have better luck than we did at the first location which was sealed up tight, so as we always do we left and headed off to to the next location. 

After a few hours drive we pulled into a car park not far from the location and to our surprise we spotted another small group of explorers with all their kit ready to go. I knew who one of the smaller group was straight away it was Dirty Jigsaw, we pulled up alongside them and said hello. After parking the cars we headed back over to the group so we could introduce ourselves properly, Holly Sunshine was another of the group and her partner, then a few minutes later Holly’s friend arrived. It turned out that they was also heading to to the same place. It is always a risk being in such a large group as it is easier to get spotted but we decided to take the gamble.

We decided to use the woods for cover due to the size of the group and as much as that helped us out it also helped us get a little lost! We did take a couple of wrong turns but our phone GPS helped us out and pointed us back in the right direction. After about 45 minutes we emerged from the woods and could see the location straight ahead.

One nasty metal fence and 5 minutes later we was all safely inside unpacking our camera gear. The main issue we was going to face with so many of us in one place was trying not to get in each others way which indeed did happen a few times and made it a little slower to get the photos we wanted, however, we managed and it was great to finally see this place and to meet DJ, Holly and the rest….

I hope you enjoy my photos….

The main hall stairs are still in very good condition as you will see on the photos, however the rest of the building is not doing so good.

















This shot was taken from the top of the stairs.






Before heading off to look around the rest of the building I took a couple of photos of the main entrance.











When I have seen reports from here by other explorers I always thought that the stairs would be my favourite area, however, that is not the case and I found myself fascinated by the following room.











I just had to get a shot of the skylight!






Cool right? Hell yes it is! A big room with lots going on, nice airy windows, nice décor, awesome skylight, wood, stonework... What more could we ask for?

Here is another room that I really liked.






Finally, for anyone who has seen reports on this place before will be fully aware that this location still has electricity, also you will know of the following two rooms. I found it hard to get a good shot in these rooms for some reason and almost left these shots out of the report.











*More images available on flickr*
The images above are just a small selection of the images I have edited. I will be adding lots more photos from photos on my Flickr page which can be found here, https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

*Final thoughts*
It was great to tick this one off the list which made the long drive and even longer day worthwhile. The building is deteriorating quickly and I have not seen any information for future plans of this building. The future is definitely not looking good…… Fingers crossed this changes and a new lease of life can be found before it is too late.

Thanks for reading,

Dugie


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 1, 2015)

Nice to finally see your set on this place. loving the 3rd shot a lot. And nice to finally put a face to a name


----------



## Dugie (Apr 1, 2015)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> Nice to finally see your set on this place. loving the 3rd shot a lot. And nice to finally put a face to a name



Cheers DJ, I am way behind on editing and its getting worse!

Great to meet you mate,

Dugie


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 1, 2015)

i can only imagine the backlog you have haha!


----------



## Dugie (Apr 1, 2015)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> i can only imagine the backlog you have haha!



Hehe, the one I am currently editing is from November last year !


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 1, 2015)

You great some great shots even though it looks like building is coming apart at the seams.


----------



## Dugie (Apr 2, 2015)

flyboys90 said:


> You great some great shots even though it looks like building is coming apart at the seams.



Cheers Buddy.


----------



## smiler (Apr 2, 2015)

I thought the big deep meet up was planned for later in the year! Beautiful place, lovely pics, Thanks


----------



## tumble112 (Apr 2, 2015)

Stunning shots, particularly of the entrance hall.


----------



## Dugie (Apr 4, 2015)

smiler said:


> I thought the big deep meet up was planned for later in the year! Beautiful place, lovely pics, Thanks





tumble1 said:


> Stunning shots, particularly of the entrance hall.




Thanks fellas,

Dugie


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 9, 2015)

Absolutely stunning shots mate! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Dugie (Apr 10, 2015)

UrbanX said:


> Absolutely stunning shots mate!
> Thanks for sharing




Cheers Buddy.


----------



## Trinpaul (May 23, 2015)

I just love the woodwork in these old buildings, real craft!


----------



## Lissielise (May 24, 2015)

What a beautiful place! Can't believe it's not being restored. Can only imagine what it was like back when it was occupied.


----------

